# 22 January 2012 Family Herf in Fayetteville



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought I would share our family herf this evening in Fayetteville. We braved the cold for some great smokes. From left....Daniel, Amber, myself and Matthew.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

You said Fayetteville and I got excited (we have one in Arkansas too).

I just wish I could use your method for staying warm, but my wife won't get anywhere close to me when I'm smoking a cigar.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry, didn't think about saying NC lol.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> You said Fayetteville and I got excited (we have one in Arkansas too).
> 
> I just wish I could use your method for staying warm, but my wife won't get anywhere close to me when I'm smoking a cigar.


Amber didn't used to...after lots of prodding...I finally got her to try one...and now she'll smoke a flavored one with me every now and then


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like a great but chilly time. The new herfing area seems nice.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice! Bundle up is key to a good smoke in the winter


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like a great time! I'd love to herf with you guys sometime


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Looks like a great time! I'd love to herf with you guys sometime


Hurry up and get back to the states


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

We'll photo shop you in next time....ok Daniel will lol


----------

